
GDBFront End – Hackable Debugger - rohanrhu
https://github.com/rohanrhu/gdb-frontend
======
rohanrhu
Hi, I'm working on an easy and very hackable GUI debugger.

Demonstration:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpuw0uCtInc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpuw0uCtInc)

I will develop it as long as i have time and you can contribute it or develop
plugins: [https://github.com/rohanrhu/gdb-frontend/wiki/Plugin-
Develop...](https://github.com/rohanrhu/gdb-frontend/wiki/Plugin-Development-
Tutorial)

Currently it works on Linux (or WSL) but Windows support is not far :)

